# Beelitz Heilstatten - The Laboratory... IMAGE INTENSIVE.



## TeeJF (Feb 2, 2012)

*This is another report from our November Beelitz visit. I've kind of lost track of what number this is but I think it's like Beelitz Episode 8 or something. Anyhow it's the Laboratory building which deserves a suitably "evil scientist laugh... *


:icon_evil *Mwhuh huh huh huh huh!* :icon_evil​
*The spiel...​*
*
In the north western sector of the Beelitz TB sanatorium complex a very large group of buildings is situated, and they can be seen on the aerial photograph below taken from Google Earth.*





*As mentioned previously Beelitz-Heilstätten was originally laid out in four quadrants, the two situated to the west of the north-south road which intersects the site being designated female only, and the two to the east of the road being male only. There are however some exceptions to this general layout, for example the placing of the central power generation complex in the south-eastern male quadrant.

The bottom half of this predominantly female sector in the SW is the location for two large female pavilions. The remains of one of them, which was bombed and badly damaged by the RAF during WWII, can just about be made out at the bottom right of this aerial picture and we have already done a report for this building back in October last year.

Above the remains of the bombed female pavilion can be seen two large airing courts, almost lost now in amongst the trees. In their time they must have looked quite beautiful. There are still several metal arches amongst the tress over which presumably climbing plants were trained, and there are two rows of wooden buildings where the women patients could sit out and take the fresh air. I cannot help wondering though just how pleasant or otherwise these airing courts would really have been during the summer when clouds of mosquitoes must have appeared from the dense woodland which grew beyond the perimeter of the Beelitz site. And ticks too are a serious problem in the forests of this part of Germany!




Above the airing courts is the second Female Pavilion which is still very intact and in relatively good condition. We have covered this pavilion too in another report.

None of the final three buildings running along the top edge of the aerial photo are female specific however. To the far left is the enormous Chirurgie (Surgery), then next in line is the laboratory which we visited on our second trip in November 2011. The final building along the top row, which to date we have not explored, is the kitchen complex.

A full circuit of the laboratory building did not immediately yield an obvious entry point but the second time round we spotted a way in. I'm not going to disclose it though due to forum rules. 

The ground floor of the laboratory has a large lecture theatre which we had seen on numerous photos and we were very keen to take some ourselves. I have to say though that it was slightly disappointing because the theatre has been comprehensively trashed now and only a few of the seats remain where previously there had been several curved rows of seats for the students. That said we still had a great explore in this building!*



*The piccies...*




*First of all this is an interactive panorama pic. Click it to open a version you can pan around.*







*The lab building lurking in the woods... :icon_evil*









*Access denied!*









*Beautiful, beautiful Beelitz architecture!*









*The cellars.*









*All urb-ex explores will have an abandoned shoe somewhere if you look hard enough. In Berlin ist es natürlich ein Boot-Buchse!*









*The Lone fr*gg*n' Ranger... *









*From whence we came!*









*Messy, dark places.*









*A lab room proper.*









*The lecture theatre.*









*Oy think that Ozzie would love this playce!*









*We think this was a tissue handling cabinet though all the glass has long since been smashed.*









*Another lab room.*









*The adjacent female pavilion is visible through the trees.*









*Stair porn is obligatory!*









*'ey up! yon's a chimbley! *









*Room at the top!*









*The way back down again - note the carefully provided short cut...*









*Time to leave now...*








* That's all folks, hope you enjoyed the pix! Thanks for looking. *​


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 2, 2012)

This is definitely on my hit-list this year - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 2, 2012)

This has now convinced me I am going to see this place..have googled it and all I need to do is convince the wife.Thanks for a great report.


----------



## lilli (Feb 2, 2012)

> *The lecture theatre.*



Found a pic thats slightly similar from April 2008


----------



## night crawler (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder if thi splace is your own personal explore, you keep coming up with new and interesting parts of the place which look like that have not seen the light of a camera in years. I'll never get there so thanks for going.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 3, 2012)

lilli said:


> Found a pic thats slightly similar from April 2008



Oh that's sickening isn't it. What a difference. I wish people didn't have to smash stuff up.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 3, 2012)

ohh lovely ...you do get around dont you...said in the nicest possible way!


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 3, 2012)

Must go here!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent work another top job


----------



## eclectic_fence (Feb 4, 2012)

If only I had the money, the time and the expertise, I'd SO go there. Alas, I don't so I can't, which means I'm even more appreciative of your great pics and report!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 5, 2012)

eclectic_fence said:


> If only I had the money, the time and the expertise, I'd SO go there. Alas, I don't so I can't, which means I'm even more appreciative of your great pics and report!




It's a real pleasure sharing and we're glad you enjoyed the report and pix. makes it so worthwhile posting it then.

I did reply on the other Beelitz posting explaining what we had to pay to do Berlin vs a similar length of time explroing in Kent. There's just no comparison. It costs us much the same based oon hotel prices and fuel vs flight plus hotel. But for what you get for your money there is simply no comparison.

Best wishes and many thanks...


----------

